# Sweating like a cnut!



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Right, this has been bugging me for years, so its time to sort it out.

I sweat from my underarms like ive got a fooking hose pipe in there, i dont smell, im just damp, pretty much constantly. Like now, sitting at my desk, its around 18C in the office, im happy, not stressed or ancious and im sweating like a peado in a playground

I recon ive tried every anti-perspirant on the market, and the ones that work, dont work for long. I mean, is it actually possible to build up a resistance to anti-perspirant? seems like i do.

Anyway, i saw a program on TV a long time ago about a girl who used to sweat from her hands, she had a nerver cut in her arm that basically stopped it dead.

Question to you lot is, Has anyone had it done? Results? i heard it can lead to increased sweating in other areas?

or have you found something else that works? Shaving? (im a big hairy fooker!) prescription only stuff? Anything?

Cheers people


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

u tried driclor?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i shave my armpit and it seems to help. i sweat a stupid amount in the gym though. like i literally have to wipe the floor sometimes its that bad


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi mate,

I dont know if you saw the programme on channel 4 last night called embarrassing bodies? well there was a lady on there who had hands that constantly sweat. The specialist said she could have some sort of laser treatment (forgot what they called it) where it would kill of the nerves that are signalling to produce sweat.. or something like that. Maybe you could give that a go. Im sure if you go on youtube the programme will be on there.


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

Goose said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I dont know if you saw the programme on channel 4 last night called embarrassing bodies? well there was a lady on there who had hands that constantly sweat. The specialist said she could have some sort of laser treatment (forgot what they called it) where it would kill of the nerves that are signalling to produce sweat.. or something like that. Maybe you could give that a go. Im sure if you go on youtube the programme will be on there.


think its on the C4 website as well they have a section on the program


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Cheers lads.

Ill have a look at that embarrassing bodies program. Sounds simular to the thing i saw years ago.

Not tried driclor, but tried something similar. think its called perspirex? same stuff in it i Believe. Again, works for a few days then nothing.

Might give them a serious trim tonight, see if it helps. never thought about it untill last night for some reason.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Mate, I used to have the same problem, it was awful. Seems to have got better since I lost weight to be honest.

Tried a roll on that you put on at night for a while, but used to sting so bad that I couldn't sleep.

Good luck with it


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

i was going to post the very same thread yesterday! weird!

im exactly the same as you mate, sat at my desk, its not boiling, im not nervous or hot but my pits seat like a mother ****er! wtf?!?!?!

i use dricolor, its important you put it on last thing before you sleep like literally when your laying in bed as your sweat galnds switch off when you lay down.

after a while dricolor stings like a bitch though!


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Ive heaed botox injections in the armpit stop it too, but it ony last a few months i think.


----------



## 5urfinpaul (Apr 5, 2009)

bowen86 said:


> i was going to post the very same thread yesterday! weird!
> 
> im exactly the same as you mate, sat at my desk, its not boiling, im not nervous or hot but my pits seat like a mother ****er! wtf?!?!?!
> 
> ...


I used to have the same problem and tried dricolor and totally agree that after a while it melts your under arms away!! Also when you use that, I think it just blocks you sweat glands, so basically if your gonna sweat it will just come from some where else???

I'm not too bad now, but my problem was I would always be conscious of it, so that made me nervous and that made my sweat haha best thing I found was to just try and forget about it!!


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

i know the cheapest option is botox, google it theres loads on it

heres a quote

Different people have different responses to treatment. In a clinical trial, sweat production was reduced by 83% one week after treatment. Furthermore, sweating was reduced by at least half in 95% of patients. Your next treatment can be given when the effects of the first course wear off, this usually happens after 4 to 7 months.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2009)

Botox? never heard of that. Ill have a look into that. Pricey though isnt it?

Pasta. Yeah, the perspirex stuff i used was the same. as i say, it was ok for a while, but didnt last. didnt get the sting too bad.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Get in touch with Bently Miller about Botox, he was talking about it recently. I have read about people getting their sweat glands cut, mainly city types who couldn't show any signs of pressure while working.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

i sweat like a man on a rape charge

i tried a lot of these deodrants that claimed 24hr protection, only one that has come up to scratch is Sanex.

i stopped wearing t-shirts that were so tight in the armpits too, so no sweat patches.


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> i sweat like a man on a rape charge
> 
> i tried a lot of these deodrants that claimed 24hr protection, only one that has come up to scratch is Sanex.
> 
> i stopped wearing t-shirts that were so tight in the armpits too, so no sweat patches.


Sanex and talcum powder works a treat for me :thumb:

also be carefull what coloured clothes youre wearing as sweat patches can be more prominent on different colours.


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

I have the same problem,

Sweat like no tomorrow but no smell thank fk,just uncomfortable sticky unpleasant

I have no body hair so can`t be that tried anti persperants,so how that made it seem worse..

About 5mins after doing cardio the sewat is pouring off me it`s like standing in a puddle of water :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

my ass sweats the most, dont know why. probably because its so big. so if i wear like grey joggers i get a nice patch that looks interesting


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Perspirex is the answer mate.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Cocaine and Tren ace should help mate.


----------



## brails (Oct 22, 2008)

i had same promblem i went to docs and they gave me driclor stopped me from sweating


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

pea head said:


> Cocaine and Tren ace should help mate.


lmao then you wont need to worry about your arm pit sweat as your be fcuking drowning in sweat coming out of every gland your body has:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

on another note though i have a real problem but not my arm pits its my head i sweat the most from, it just streams from my forehead and the back of my head some thing terrible but then tren enth has helped loads:lol:


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> my ass sweats the most, dont know why. probably because its so big. so if i wear like grey joggers i get a nice patch that looks interesting


i am same lol.. wore grey sweatpants 2 an exam bout 2 weeks ago ..da exams was 2hours long ,i was done after bout 90mins but didnt leave till the 2 hours were up..too embarassed to get up and leave cause i knew i had a sweat patch on my ass


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Im the same, sweat just pours from my forehead. I've even tried driclor even though it's meant for underarm only, it stung like fcuk and brought my head out in a rash.

If i'm talking to someone it's so embarassing cos i can see them looking at my forehead thinking "wtf why is he sweating".

I went to the doctors a few weeks back and told him my problem and he said it's nothing to worry about everybody sweats but i was adamant something is wrong and i want it sorted.

He sent me for blood tests to check for Hyperhydrosis, low iron and low bloodsugar and throid function but they all came back fine.

His next suggestion was "how about trying some antidepressants" :cursing:


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

i use PerspireX

used to sweat doing nothing, my tshirt would have sweat patches bigger than my hand, use this like twice a week, don't sweat at all.

before bed washing pits, dry really well, apply, go to sleep. job done. no botox or crazy surgery


----------



## handyla (Apr 24, 2007)

Botox !!!!

get ur self dwn the docs,

tell them uve tried all of those overnight roll ons blar blar blar , there not working, and its affecting your social life!

sorted

its amazing 2 to 3 week after no sweating what so ever!

but watch out you may start sweating in other areas of your body for a while b4 it kicks in, eg your back, bum, face you get the pic lol


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Darylbethyname said:


> i use PerspireX
> 
> used to sweat doing nothing, my tshirt would have sweat patches bigger than my hand, use this like twice a week, don't sweat at all.
> 
> before bed washing pits, dry really well, apply, go to sleep. job done. no botox or crazy surgery


It states to use 2-3 times a week, does that mean that you don't use deodourant in between applications??


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

G-man99 said:


> It states to use 2-3 times a week, does that mean that you don't use deodourant in between applications??


yeah you don't need to use deodorant. you can if you like, for the smell or what.


----------



## Bobbytrickster (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm quit a hot person and tend to sweat a fair bit, alot of it is down to nerves I think and as mentioned the more I worry the worse it gets, travelling on the train to London for work can be a nightmare, I see people wearing jackets and scarves and I'm just in my work shirt!!WTF

I tried driclor under my arms and it did the trick, but then you kind of get compensation sweating from elsewhere, my back is the worse.

I went private to a skin specialist and he prescribed me Robinul Forte, its quite serious tuff, it drys you right out, your mouth your nose and everything and stops you sweating, you have to be careful tho not to over heat.

The drug is used for cancer patients and people who struggle with bladder control etc, the stopping sweat bit is actually a side effect of the medication. I don't really use any more but I have a repeat prescription at the docs, its not actually on the British medication books and is imported, but good stuff.

For me alot of it is confidence


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

mikex101 said:


> Right, this has been bugging me for years, so its time to sort it out.
> 
> I sweat from my underarms like ive got a fooking hose pipe in there, i dont smell, im just damp, pretty much constantly. Like now, sitting at my desk, its around 18C in the office, im happy, not stressed or ancious and im sweating like a peado in a playground
> 
> ...


Mike,

1) Try shaving your pits and making sure your shirt isn't tight under your arm pits

2) After you shower on a morning leave more time to dry off and cool down and then consider re-washing your armpits with soap

3) If that doesnt work then get some anti-perspirant with aluminium oxode in.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

I shave under my arm pits, not completley bare like. Anti perspirant im using at the moment also helps, Sure Men. Ive heard Driclor (spelling?) is meant to be the dogs, takes a few weeks to kick in though.


----------



## pingu (Dec 3, 2008)

botox lasts a good few months

sweat a bit myself sanex works well and doesnt leave those white marks on your clothes, shaving your pits helps a lot with lingering smells


----------



## Falcone (Sep 14, 2008)

Get to your doc mate. I had the same problem. Seconds after I put my t shirt on Id have patches under my arm, yet nowhere else on my body.

My GP gave me this roll on stuff called Anhydrol Forte. Just apply it to your armpits 2 nights a week for a couple of weeks and then like once a month after that.

To be honest with you. After using it perhaps under 5-10 times in total, I have only started sweating again under my arms unprovoked now after like 3-4 years (my last application was probably two years ago).

One or to applications and that will be me for another good while id imagine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

i seen a programme,some channel 4 thing...and this woman was having em for her sweat glands...but if they are seriously causing you floods and ruining everything...i'd get em seen to...but if its bearable...and its helping cool you down,then go with it...have you tried drinking plenty upon plenty of water to see if this cancels out the problem with temperature...sorry if it is to do with temp?

if you sweat buckets for no reason,then i'd get seen to!!!!


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

I think I heared Tony Blair had botox for his underarm sweat problem, some sound advice in this thread, I sweat a lot in the gym but that's more down to the ec stack and HIIT combo I think.


----------



## HinM (Apr 3, 2009)

I used to have problems with excessive sweating, and not just a little unwanted sweat either. I used to change my t-shirts 4-8 times a day, depending on weather and stress, to get rid of the rapidly forming sweat patches I used to get. I was only affected in my armpits, and when I'd had enough I went to consult my GP. I was diagnosed with 'hyperhidrosis', which is merely the technical term for excessive sweating, and prescribed Dricolor and given some advice about using it.

First of all, you should apply it at night after showering, but only when your skin (and any hairs you have in the affected place) is totally dry. At first, this was almost impossible for me as by the time I had dried my armpits after the shower, they would start becoming wet with sweat (fortunately when you sweat so much, it becomes very 'diluted' and barely smells, however the wet patches were an intolerable side effect of so much sweating). Due to this, the first time I used it, there was a bit of sweat in my armpits, leading to some serious irritation and some very raw skin in the morning. It also stung a lot shortly after applying it, but I just gritted my teeth and tried to get to sleep. In the morning, despite having horribly dry and crusty skin in the areas where I had applied it, I did notice that I didn't sweat at all from my armpits that day, which was - in my somewhat desperate state - worth it. The morning after applying it, you are supposed to apply a regular antiperspirant, which I did using a spray-on. This was a mistake as the coolness of the spray only added to the irritation, so for the following days I used a roll-on, which still stung a little, but much less. To soothe and heal my armpits, I applied copious amounts of Sudo Creme, which definitely helped.

About a week later, when my armpits had fully healed (and the positive effects of the Dricolor had long gone), I tried again, this time using much less Dricolor and instead of rubbing it in by rolling it all over my armpits, I applied a little in the middle and rubbed it in with my fingers. This time, it still stung a little after applying, but much less, and I woke up with absolutely no irritation and, more importantly, no sweat. The effect wore off after about one and a half days, and on the second one I reapplied it, with similar effects.

I did get a little compensatory sweating at first, mainly on my arms, but this was much better than in my armpits as the sweat easily evaporates quickly and was almost unnoticeable.

Over time, I didn't need to apply the product so often, and could apply once a week or so. Now, I apply Dricolor once every few weeks, a regular antiperspirant daily and I get absolutely no sweat from my underarms. The confidence boost I got from this initially was amazing, as I could finally wear whatever clothes I liked, without having to worry about covering up my sweat patches.

I didn't plan on writing so much, but I thought I could help by sharing my experience and advice as I know how self-conscious excessive sweating can make you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Cheers for the comments guys.

Ive heard about that anhydrol forte stuff before, its just the same Alu-oxide stuff though isnt it? Like Perspirex?

Ill have a chat with the docs. Doesnt look good when your going to see clients trying to get £1m orders out of them and your sweating like that! lol

Tried trimming my pits, and tried some new sure anti perspirant to no avail. Might trim a bit more off.


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> Cheers for the comments guys.
> 
> Ive heard about that anhydrol forte stuff before, its just the same Alu-oxide stuff though isnt it? Like Perspirex?
> 
> ...


give them a full shave mate it did help me alot tbh i used to get it dripping down my sides even with sure and right gaurd etc but since shaving thme regular it has helped a fair bit tbh:beer:


----------



## launish116 (Jun 15, 2009)

phone call with GP ended up with a small role on call Anydrol forte, put on areas of excess sweating at night when sleeping and works wonders for the next day, can burn a little at first use and cant be used near tender/torn skin but I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Go and get some Botox mate. That will certainly improve things dramatically. Do not get it from a salon though. Please go to a doctor to get it done.

Any queries give me a shout and I will try and source someone for you closer to your home.

David


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Driclor should do the trick. I remember be at school and sweat was running down my arms and onto the fooking desk! it didnt smell though, it smelt of my anti-persprint that i put on tht morning. So i got driclor and the problem stopped. it works for about 3 weeks and then i have to out it on again but its never been as bad as them days.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

hyperhydrosis is what you have,i have it,no deoderant anti perspirants work ect,anandrol forte fails as does odourban,,you can have botox injections,or you can have the nerve gland cut...botox isnt permanent but the operation is,,there is a downfall,if they stop the sweating from your armpits the body just tranferres it to a diff body part,so ur arms would be dry but your hands,back chest face ...gooch  would get worse,so thats the sacrifice you have to take ,no other option ,i didnt bother doing any i have just tollerated it .

p.s dont wear grey or coloured tops,,,black and white hides it best

hope this helps

jones


----------



## Adam T (Jun 6, 2009)

their was a kid at school we used to call sweaty raistrick, "sweats in the snow" we used to say, very amusing at the time. on a serious note maybe go see your doctor


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

bentleymiller said:


> Go and get some Botox mate. That will certainly improve things dramatically. Do not get it from a salon though. Please go to a doctor to get it done.
> 
> Any queries give me a shout and I will try and source someone for you closer to your home.
> 
> David


You should sort it out with your clinics.


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

shaving your pits and botox...

also make sure its cotton or linen shirts you were...nothing manmade.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

BTTT

God im sweating in work atm, humidity is worse than sunshine by far!

hate sweaty pits.


----------

